# No display, no beep, all fans spinning. Please help. Urgent



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2011)

So this is what happened- Two days earlier while copying some files, my PC just hung & i had to do a hard restart from the cabinet. but it didn't restart & showed a no signal screen on my monitor. there were no beeps though. i switched my PC off from the cabinet & switched it on again.There was the same no display screen & no beeps. i then tried the usual removing of components & connecting them one by one routine but nothing happened. first i tried booting with only one RAM, alternating between the two. Then i tried connecting my monitor directly to my mobo's display port. i changed my dvi cable & even tried a vga cable. at last i used a different PSU to power my mobo & proccy but used my old PSU for the other stuff. Nothing worked & i still had the no display, no beep problem. the strange thing is that i removed both the RAM's & switched on the PC without any RAM, hoping to hear something, but there was still no beep. I've given up now. Please suggest what i should do. btw, i used a fsp saga ii 500 for the mobo & proccy & a corsair vx 550 w for the other parts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

> the strange thing is that i removed both the RAM's & switched on the PC without any RAM, hoping to hear something, but there was still no beep


seems like a mobo problem.also not sure but according to comments here MSI boards have a higher failure rate with AMD processors with high TDP(like 6 cores & heavily overclocked 4 cores)because of their poor VRM.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2011)

ok... but the same problem appears if i connect my asus p7p55de- lx mobo with a core i3 (1st gen) proccy.

Also the monitor displays " no signal D- sub " even when i have the dvi cable connected.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2011)

No display is the most dreaded experience that I have got to experience from a couple years back.
And every time, I had to replace the mobo. 

Sorry bro.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2011)

^^I had also faced same prob twice. First time it got solved in 150 rs, second time, replacement.

@OP- Its mobo problem for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanx a lot for replying guys. Sucks that its a mobo problem. Time to get it replaced then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2011)

^^Well be optimistic. It may be a minor IC burnout which can be solved in 150 as mine.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2011)

a strange thing just happened. i connected my other mobo - asus p55p7de lx with a core i3 proccy. the board has a memory ok button & a red led next to it. this led lights up when the PC boots. this time, it started blinking & the PC booted fine & even the monitor started displaying.But my USB ports were not working (neither keyboard nor mouse). so i had to restart the PC. this time the led stayed on & did not blink & again there was no display. can anyone explain to me what happened?

UPDATE- this time the Led blinked & went off & the PC switched on....weird..


----------



## prvprv (Dec 18, 2011)

Same thing happened with one of my old AMD system. I have given it to a service shop, and the problem identified was damaged bios chip. They tried to get a new chip but the mobo being the old model, they couldn't find a spare bios chip. So they returned the board to me without charging anything. Now it is useless.

I think yours is also that kind of problem like a damaged chip or ic. So try your luck at the repair shop. all the best


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 16, 2012)

ok so the problem is back. symptoms- 
1. mobo light is on
2. all fans spinning
3. no display on monitor
4. usb mouse sometimes lights up and sometimes does'nt.
5. same with ps2 keyboard. num lock sometimes lights up but sometimes does not. if it lights up sometimes it becomes undesponsive & doss not turn off on pressing the key...
6. led for hdd sometimes blinks & sometsims doesnot
7. tried the usual changing ram slots, changing display from gfx card to mobo , removing cmos battery, using the jumper to clear bios etc
8. if i remove or reconnect the jumper, sometimes the PC boots automatically. is this normal ?

my mobo is asus p7h55m le..it does not have a system speaker & no slot on the mobo to connect one. so i can't even hear any error beeps.  what should i do ?


----------



## koolent (May 16, 2012)

Motherboard it is… You can buy a new one or the Rs. 150, is the way to go… LOL

There are problems with various functionalities of your computer and so think, they all are connected to the MOTHERBOARD!! Your PC Boots up fine sometimes confirming that everything else is all right… Hope it helps


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 17, 2012)

yeah kind of suspected the mobo...luckily its still under warranty...


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

^^ then someone got lucky enough.. Congrats


----------



## Krishna (May 17, 2012)

hey dude just unplug the power cord from ur cpu and leave it for 2-3 days if u are not in the urgent need of it..!! and then plug the cord and switch on ur cpu...it should work again..!! if u r in too hurry u can get ur mobo replaced..!!


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 17, 2012)

Faced a similar problem on my friend's desktop yesterday...he had to get his mobo repaired..as there was some issue regarding the booting up of RAM..


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

^^ In his case its not ram.. Motherboard it is.

@OP-Upgrading is good every time as you get better than before..  Best of luck


----------

